# Paintball CO2 tank vs regular 5lb tank



## irbenson (Jun 14, 2010)

I noticed that paintball tanks don't require the fancy gauge at the top of a regular tank(solenoid? regulator?). A 5lb CO2 tank would probably run me $50 but then I see some setups going for $200+. Why don't paintball tanks require these parts?


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

Paintball tanks and their regulators are intended for use on paintball markers and aren't concerned with end of tank dumps and their output pressure is fixed. So not much need for pressure indication. The small gauges used if any for those applications are about $7 retail and likely under $2 in high volume.

Compared to welding, inflating tires or airbrushing, our flow rate needs amount to no more than an intentional leak. A serious rethink of regulator design and control (solenoid/needle valve) could dramatically reduce costs. Likely the smallish target market has limited the necessary investment. 

I think the aquariumplants.com device is a step in the right direction. 

Jim


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

Jim Miller said:


> I think the aquariumplants.com device is a step in the right direction.
> 
> Jim


Disagree... there is no need for a precision device on an aquarium (not that the aquariumplants.com regulator is that precise anyway) and replacing a simple mechanical device that will last virtually forever with an expensive electronic device (made of cheap parts) that contains a microprocessor (which WILL fail, it is just a matter of when) makes no real sense to me unless I am the manufacturer who stands to make money selling replacements. There are laboratory grade electronic gas regulators available but the precision they offer is not needed and they are expensive.

The solenoid is the weakest link of a mechanical regulator since they are also prone to failure. To me a more reliable solenoid would be a better step in the right direction.


----------



## MrMoneybags (Apr 13, 2010)

irbenson said:


> I noticed that paintball tanks don't require the fancy gauge at the top of a regular tank(solenoid? regulator?). A 5lb CO2 tank would probably run me $50 but then I see some setups going for $200+. Why don't paintball tanks require these parts?


not sure what youre talking about...however, a [good] paintball regulator looks similar to a 5lb regulator (dual guages w/ needle valve)
I think the only real difference comes from the shape/size difference of the two

a paintball CO2 tank "probably" wouldnt stand if it had the solenoid and bubble counter included like a 5lb one...it would tip over
...honestly, youre better off buying a 5lb tank w/ regulator...the cost difference is minimal and the pay-off is significant

if youre talking about the [crappy] little on/off switches that they sell online (for like $30) you should avoid them...


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

The solenoid used in the ap regulator is a Clippard mouse. I doubt there is a more reliable solenoid. If you're going to use one anyway to turn CO2 off at night it can easily be used to meter gas as well. I wasn't presuming it to be a "precision device."

Your perception of electronics as necessarily "unreliable" differs from mine.

I think pressurized CO2 delivery could be made much more affordable without sacrificing reliability.

jim


----------



## Tyger (Dec 9, 2010)

*Some Thoughts (2-cents worth)*

IRBenson,

I am completely new to CO2 Systems which I am considering/researching myself (with a separate post of my own to follow asking several of my own questions as I have a moment to write it out); however, during my search, I have found options for paintball tanks that include the full range:

AquaticLife CO2 Regulator with Solenoid Valve
Regulator Bottle Adapter CGA 320 to Paintball
So, in my limited understanding, I believe you can get a paintball set-up as complicated as you like, especially through the use of an adapter. It seems to me that the real issues are 'initial set-up cost' (DIY paintball set-up w/DIY minimalist approach), storage and under cabinet storage space limitations (paintball tanks can be smaller though 24 oz paintball vs 2.5 lb standard are not all that far apart), and tank needs (gallons, bubble count, and cost and hassle of refills). In the end, refilling paintball tanks are cheaper per tank though often not by volume (i.e., you can end-up paying more for 5 refills of paintball tank than 1 refill of tank w/five times volume). So, I am not sure the savings in initial outlay out weighs the the long-term costs of more costly and frequent refills (add in gas and travel time) relative to less frequent and less overall cost pre refill of larger capacity tank.

Again, I am sorting much of this out myself. I have a 65-Gallon tank. At present, I am leaning toward putting in a larger than normal inline reactor with aim of as much diffusion as possible (little to no mist), modest and managable boost in plant growth, and fairly low bubble count (attempting to recreat set-up described here by Georgiadawgger). Although I have not ruled-out a 24 oz paintball setup (2-gauge w/no solenoid valve) given hoped for low bubble count, I am leaning to a 2.5 lb aluminium tank (2-gauge w/no solenoid valve) with solid needle valve for low bubble count. I would prefer a non-paintball set-up for long-term cost benefit and easier expansion though the real deciding factor for me is undercabinet space considerations as it is a bedroom aquarium and equipment sprawl is not an option for me.

Of course, I offer this as my 2-cents based on my limited understanding as I consider 24oz paintball or 2.5 lb standard tank and space issues.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I am limited with space as well that's why I use paintball tanks but, with dual stage regulators for reliability and stability:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/h_bosman/4379697140/in/set-72157622829944660/


----------



## dubvstudent (Jan 10, 2009)

irbenson said:


> I noticed that paintball tanks don't require the fancy gauge at the top of a regular tank(solenoid? regulator?). A 5lb CO2 tank would probably run me $50 but then I see some setups going for $200+. Why don't paintball tanks require these parts?


As previous posters have mentioned, these are all tradeoffs here between price and precision, maintenance, ect.

The 5-10Lb tanks system are nice and depending on the delivery method you purchase,(there is a reg,soli,bub counter made by milwakee on ebay that is pretty popular) your experience with them is probably gonna be a positive one. The CO2 in a 5 pound tank is obviously gonna last longer but as you said, $150-$200 is probably the min. price for a system like this.

I personally (only ever had tanks 55 gallons or less) use paintball setups. I just purchase a paintball asa ($7 shipped) a needle valve ($5 lowes) and a 20oz tank (15-20$ ebay shipped) and slap it all together. It is definately harder to fine tune, the co2 won't last as long, and no solinoid mean it will run 24/7. But for the price, as little as $30, IMO you cannot beat that for pressurized CO2.


----------

